# updating to Maverick 10.9?



## Jeff (Feb 8, 2014)

Now that Maverick has been out for a while I am wondering if all (most of) the bugs have been worked out? Specifically is anyone having trouble running the EOS capture software/DPP/ or CS6 Photoshop/Premier?

Thanks for any insights, 

Jeff


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2014)

Everything is working fine for me on Maverick. (CS6 EOS capture software)


----------



## Harry Muff (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm running 10.9.1 and it's still buggy as hell. Lots of spinning wheels and takes a while to get going after booting.


And that's on my brand new quad core MBP with 16Gb RAM.




I wish I could install Mountain Lion instead.


----------



## slclick (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm on a brand new quad core retina 16GB RAM as well and I never get a spinning beach ball. All my photo apps run amazingly fast and LR5 opens in 3 seconds, fully. 

Sounds like if it doesn't for you you should go into Recovery and repair permissions.


----------



## kbmelb (Feb 8, 2014)

I have tons of Finder issues with Maverick. I am constantly relaunching Finder. I had the same issues with Mountain Lion too. I'm a long time Mac user and know all the general maintenance stuff and I keep a clean system but, I'm beginning to think it is my Hybrid drive. I don't think Mac OS plays nice with them. I thought they would because of Apple's own Fusion drives but I guess they are different.


----------



## SithTracy (Feb 8, 2014)

No issues here on a early 2011 15" MBP w/ 16 GB RAM. HDD replaced with a Seagate 750GB hybrid SHHD. I do not use the Mail app, but have heard that is quite buggy still.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 8, 2014)

No issues from day one. Mail app and finder work like always did before . If you have an older printer make sure the new OS supports it. http://www.canon-europe.com/images/NEW_Mac_SELPHY_Full_tcm13-1126043.pdf


----------



## eml58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Running 10.9.1 on 2 x 15" 2013 MB Pro + 2 x 2012 iMacs & my 2011 Mac Pro, No issues with anything at all since Mavericks hit the scene, I run LR5 & Creative Cloud + CS6 on another 2011 MB Pro 13" also on 10.9.1, all good.

I did have some issues with one of the MB Pro units, unit kept shutting itself off, Apple replaced the CPU twice, but eventually replaced the whole unit, new unit works fine, always pays to take out the extended 2 year apple care option, just in case you get a lemon, they exist, the one I mentioned above is the first Apple unit in 15 years I've ever had to replace due to lemonish qualities.


----------



## dgbarar (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi,

This is my first Apple experience and not certain what to expect. I have late 2013 15" Retina MBP with 16 GB RAM, 512 GB SSD, and the upgraded processor operating under OSX Mavericks 10.9.1. I have very few complaints with this computer and have enjoyed my first Apple computing experience.

That said, I do have a question. With Photoshop CC (and a couple of other programs) the computer seems slow to find files following a sleep or a reboot. After the finding that first file everything seems OK. This does not happen with MS Office products.

I have taken my MBP back to the Apple store however, they say everything is operating fine. However, the slow to find files the first time after a sleep/reboot with Photoshop does not seem correct.

What are others experiences? If you had the same behavior what did you do to correct? I would appreciate help.

Cheers,

Don Barar


----------



## Sith Zombie (Feb 8, 2014)

I'v not noticed anything major except a weird bug where I managed to get the new pages, keynote and numbers for free.  Operation doesn't seem any speedier or slower, although I noticed the beach ball kinda replaces the cursor for a spilt second but it doesn't interfere with anything.


----------



## slclick (Feb 8, 2014)

Activity Monitor is great for detecting whats running and hogging your cpu%


----------



## slclick (Feb 8, 2014)

kbmelb said:


> I have tons of Finder issues with Maverick. I am constantly relaunching Finder. I had the same issues with Mountain Lion too. I'm a long time Mac user and know all the general maintenance stuff and I keep a clean system but, I'm beginning to think it is my Hybrid drive. I don't think Mac OS plays nice with them. I thought they would because of Apple's own Fusion drives but I guess they are different.



I had a hybrid drive in my previous mbp and it was loud, hot and buggy. I am now completely sold on SSD's for internal drives.Te fact I can offload LR5 archived folders and make smart previews make things really smooth


----------



## SithTracy (Feb 9, 2014)

I will add, I understand your concerns. I had some initial issues with Mountain Lion 10.8. Ran a Disk Utility permissions repair and did the command + option + P + R (zap the PRAM) on bootup and it fixed a couple of things for me (slow bootup, slow shut down). Something to look into doing.

That said, I suspect 10.9.2 is on the horizon. Hold out a bit longer. If you use Aperture, keep in mind the latest 3.5.x version only works on Maverick.


----------



## Badger (Feb 9, 2014)

> I have tons of Finder issues with Maverick. I am constantly relaunching Finder. I had the same issues with Mountain Lion too. I'm a long time Mac user and know all the general maintenance stuff and I keep a clean system but, I'm beginning to think it is my Hybrid drive. I don't think Mac OS plays nice with them. I thought they would because of Apple's own Fusion drives but I guess they are different.



I have 10.9.1 installed with a hybrid drive on a Core 2 Duo iMac with no problems at all. Guessing the problem isn't your hybrid drive.


----------



## dgbarar (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi All,

For those of you still struggling with OSX 10.9.1 slow, lagging finder issues (particularly in Photoshop CC) I found this solution in the Apple Support Forums. Here is the URL: 

https://discussions.apple.com/message/23862218#23862218

More specifically here is the solution:

_"Success! Finally, no more 20-25 second wait to open files.

The file is in a hidden folder called "etc". The files is called ".auto_master.swo. The file is text, but not .txt. It's .swo, it can't be opened with a text editor.

If you still want to see it you can show hidden files with this terminal command:

defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles TRUE

Change "TRUE" to "FALSE" to hide again.

WARNING: These file are probably hidden for a reason.

I'm no terminal wizard so I found an easier way (for me at least) to make required changes in terminal:

1. Open Terminal
2. Type: sudo nano /etc/auto_master (using nano instead of vi makes it a little more user friendly)
3. arrow down to the command: /net -hosts -nobrowse,hidefromfinder,nosuid add a # to the front so it reads:

#/net -hosts -nobrowse,hidefromfinder,nosuid

4. press control + X to exit
5. Press Y to save
6. press Enter
7. Close Terminal
8. Reboot

All is well.

I have no adverse effects. If you discover any just remove the "#" before the command."
_

I tried this and all of my slow finder issues with Mavericks 10.9.1 were eliminated.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,

Don Barar


----------



## dgbarar (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi All,

Here is a better URL for what I previously described as it explains why there are slow finder operations, how to fix it, and what to do when 10.9.2 arrives which may have a better solution than "remarking" out a line of code in terminal.

http://osxdaily.com/2013/11/24/slow-open-save-dialog-problem-mac-os-x/

Cheers,

Don Barar


----------



## Harry Muff (Feb 10, 2014)

That worked a treat, thanks!


It even fixed the initial dock delay where taking the pointer to the bottom wouldn't make it pop up without having to do it twice.


----------



## dgbarar (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Harry,

Glad that worked for you. Just remember to remove the "#" before updating to 10.9.2 when ever it become available. Not sure why, but that is what we are being advised to do.

Cheers,

Don Barar


----------



## Harry Muff (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok, will do.


Thanks again.


----------



## Jeff (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the insights I appreciate them, guess I'll wait until 10.9.2 just to be safe.


----------



## dgbarar (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi Jeff,

Other than this issue with Finder (which is essentially solved with the posted work around) and Apple Mail (when using Gmail) I can find no other practical issues with Mavericks 10.9.1. Waiting is not really required.

Cheers,

Don


----------



## Harry Muff (Feb 24, 2014)

Well, my patience got the better of me and I installed the 10.9.2 beta today. It's on the 7th iteration so I thought it must be as near as damn it to finished.


So far I'm seeing a nice improvement. It just seems snappier. Folders populate near instantaneously, and Mail seems to work now.




I'll update you on anything else I see. 




I'm not interested in any new features, I just want it to work properly.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 24, 2014)

Have they gotten over the external HD wipe clean issue yet? I haven't even considered Maverick because of that.


----------



## dgbarar (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Harry et. al.

Good they have resolved the finder issue with 10.9.2. beta.

I have encountered another problem with 10.9.1. It has to do with loss of WiFi on wake-up from sleeping when connected to 2.4 GHz WiFi. The work around has been to turn off the bluetooth radio prior to sleep. Do you have a way to check if this issue has been resolved.

Cheers,

Don Barar


----------



## Harry Muff (Feb 24, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Have they gotten over the external HD wipe clean issue yet? I haven't even considered Maverick because of that.




I've heard something about that, but haven't seen any untoward behaviour from it.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Feb 24, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Have they gotten over the external HD wipe clean issue yet? I haven't even considered Maverick because of that.



Not sure if this is the issue you're referring to, but back in November of 2013 Western Digital acknowledged a "HD wipe clean issue" was their fault (and not Apple's) and has since been rectified with a software update to "WD SmartWare."

http://www.macrumors.com/2013/11/26/western-digital-releases-new-hard-drive-software-after-mavericks-data-loss/


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 25, 2014)

JustMeOregon said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Have they gotten over the external HD wipe clean issue yet? I haven't even considered Maverick because of that.
> ...



Thanks, I think it probably was just WD software, but you know how these things are talked up on launch 

At one stage it felt like if you sneezed with Maverick on a computer within 5 miles of your data it would be fried, don't you just love the Internet?


----------



## digital paradise (Feb 25, 2014)

Two things. One is off topic. The time in the upper right hand corner is ofd by 7 -8 minutes every week. When I open it corrects itself. 

Issues with DPP. My 24-70II for DLO would not not update. It was like this for a while and I just thought Canon had not released it yet. I decided to reinstall DPP.

Did a full uninstall and used the disk that came with my 5D3. Install was great but every time I tried to update to 3.13.51 DPP crashed when I tried to open an image. Canon USA detects your OSX and auto selected Mavericks. 

I tried several more times with no success. I then tried the Canon Canada website and it does not detect your OXS version, it just has a drop down box and you have to select it. It offered 10.9 (and lower) which is Mavericks, they just don't include the name. I tried that about 3 times and it failed as well. I went back to the Canon USA site and again it detected Mavericks however since that just continued to fail I clicked on the drop down box and on a whim tried 10.8 and I was able to update to 3.13.51 without crashing. Not sure why that worked, but it did, so I don't really care. 

I was also to successfully update all my lenses as well. What a nightmare. I would be have been easier if I didn't have to restart the commuter each time. What an archaic system. Probably programmed by the dinosaurs


----------



## dgbarar (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi All,

For those that would like to know, 10.9.2 was released today. The release did resolve the issues with a slow finder. Hooray. However, it did not resolve the Bluetooth/WiFi bug. This is bug is as follows. With Bluetooth enabled and connected to a 2.4 GHz WiFi source once the computer goes to sleep it does not find 2.4 GHz sources on wake-up.

Don Barar


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 26, 2014)

I thought about Installing 10.9 on a hackintosh because 10.9 is a freebie. :-X :-X :-X


----------



## 7enderbender (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeff said:


> Now that Maverick has been out for a while I am wondering if all (most of) the bugs have been worked out? Specifically is anyone having trouble running the EOS capture software/DPP/ or CS6 Photoshop/Premier?
> 
> Thanks for any insights,
> 
> Jeff




I'm new to Mac and started out with Mavericks as my first Apple OS. It's a i7 quad core Mini with SSD and 8GB. Everything works blazing fast - LR5, PS and a full Logic Pro X install. Opens in seconds and is a breeze to work with.

Only issues I had are unrelated to photo or music processing. Haven't figured out what to use instead of Nero to create CD images. And I'm having some VPN issues with my workplace which are supposed to be Mavericks related.

Today Apple released 10.9.2 by the way to fix a few security concerns.


----------



## digital paradise (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah. The only thing still slow is DPP.


----------



## dstppy (Feb 26, 2014)

DupeZap breaks in Mavericks 

It was just about the only thing keeping me in disk space.

So, I have 1 at 10.9 and 3 at 10.8


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 26, 2014)

7enderbender said:


> Only issues I had are unrelated to photo or music processing. Haven't figured out what to use instead of Nero to create CD images. And I'm having some VPN issues with my workplace which are supposed to be Mavericks related.
> 
> Today Apple released 10.9.2 by the way to fix a few security concerns.



Toast is a great option for CDs, but if you're just ripping ISO images, there are ways to do it from Disk Utility. MacUpdate tends to have lots of cheap options.


----------



## Caps18 (Feb 26, 2014)

I upgraded to 10.9, and it broke a few things like my USB3 card won't work. I like it though overall. It was a little scary when it was updating and restarted. It gave me an error the first few times on my 2010 MacBook Pro.


----------



## canonvoir (Feb 27, 2014)

Get it done. 10.9.2 seems really solid. The Mail.app Gmail issue was the biggest issue but not a big problem.


----------



## slclick (Feb 27, 2014)

point two is working fantastic, no issues on my side and flying


----------



## cayenne (Feb 27, 2014)

SithTracy said:


> No issues here on a early 2011 15" MBP w/ 16 GB RAM. HDD replaced with a Seagate 750GB hybrid SHHD. I do not use the Mail app, but have heard that is quite buggy still.



I've got a late 2011 model MBP...I'm holding off for a bit on Mavericks. I've heard it also has problems playing well with Davinci Resolve 10.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 2, 2014)

Jeff said:


> Now that Maverick has been out for a while I am wondering if all (most of) the bugs have been worked out? Specifically is anyone having trouble running the EOS capture software/DPP/ or CS6 Photoshop/Premier?
> 
> Thanks for any insights,
> 
> Jeff



Don't do it if you have a non-retina MAC or anything but the latest MAC Pro otherwise you won't be able to use the hacks to drive UHD monitors! I actually got a MAC MINI to drive 3840x2160 perfectly! But it only works pre-Mavericks!


----------



## cayenne (Mar 2, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Jeff said:
> 
> 
> > Now that Maverick has been out for a while I am wondering if all (most of) the bugs have been worked out? Specifically is anyone having trouble running the EOS capture software/DPP/ or CS6 Photoshop/Premier?
> ...




What hacks did you have to do?

I have a macbook pro, late 2011 model, non-retina. I was able to drive a Dell U2711 at 2550x1440 merely by getting a thunderbolt to display port adapter to connect them. Seems to work just fine with no "hacks" of any type.

Can you explain what you had to do to get yours to work?

Thanks,

C


----------



## dcm (Mar 2, 2014)

Working fine with 1 yr old MacMini and 3 yr old MacAir, both configs maxed out and dual HD monitors on the mini. Some surprise improvements with dual monitors, wonder why they weren't there sooner. 

Have used most of my installed software since upgrade. Only need to update one piece of seldom used software (non photo) that wasn't compatible with Mavericks (flagged during installation). I think I'll just wait till I need to use it again and check out the alternatives first.


----------



## digital paradise (Mar 6, 2014)

I have noticed the oddest thing. After updating to Mavericks the clock is about 3 minutes faster after about a week. When I open date and time preferences it re-sets itself. I am running 10.9.2


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 6, 2014)

cayenne said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff said:
> ...



I'm talking UHD (3840x2160 not 2560x1440).
My Mac mini has Intel 4000 graphics (and the hack should work for the slightly older machines with Intel 3000 graphics and perhaps in a few other cases as well). Intel put out UHD drivers for the chipset last year, but Apple kept their hardware locked down. And you also need to do some extra steps to enable scaling since there is no way direct way to make Mac OS scale nicely from the OS control panel itself (icons and text become crazy small without the scale factor stuff).

MAC PART:

OK, wow, actually got my MAC Mini to be able to support 3840x2160 or 1920x1080p HiDPI modes. It took a lot of searching and some hacking and some serious scares along the way though! And most google searches only lead you to partial solutions or talk that it's impossible. But 2 hours later it works.

I have no clue what Apple fans go on about how MS has no clue compared to Apple when getting UHD running on a regular MAC is so tricky and not directly supported in the OS. Direct support was only for 1920x1080p (which interestingly enough the Dell UP2414Q actually WAS able to scale to fit the screen and run at 60Hz, although it doesn't do simple scaling but interpolation so it's a bit blurry looking from the interpolation). And supposedly there is no way to make it work, even with hacks, if you have already upgraded to Mavericks, which thankfully I had not.

Once you do all the hacking though it appears, at first glance, to work quite well though and perhaps better than Windows although I can't yet say. I don't have much software for the Mac since I basically only use it for tablet development. Although Apple still has 60Hz support locked out for some reason running at UHD so you have to live with either 30Hz and UHD or 60Hz but interpolated by the monitor 1920x1080.

Anyway when I did these steps and used HDMI I got locked into a no signal mode and my HDMI port now seems to be locked out of working with this UHD Dell monitor, although the port still works if I use with other monitors that it recognizes as being different brand. And then I found that using DisplayPort it still works with the Dell even at UHD and I can get in and reset things for this monitor.

Anyway here are the steps:

0. Make sure you have NOT installed Mavericks! AFAIK it only works with OS SUB 10.9, at least so far. And maybe for extra safeties sake check to see what chipset your Mac has and whether you find out if anyone has had it working at UHD before or if you can find UHD support for that chipset on other OS, then it should be safe for sure I'd think.

1. use the DisplayPort and not HDMI connector.

2. Go here and follow the http://code.google.com/p/mac-pixel-clock-patch/wiki/Documentation to install the mac-pixel-clock patch to unlock higher pixel clocks.

3. Go here http://www.madrau.com/srx_download/download.html and download and install SwitchResX and select UHD mode for DisplayPort.

4. Go to create custom resolutions in SwitchResX and simple make a new 3840x2160 mode. Exit out of SwitchResX and agree to save changes.

5. Go here http://cocoamanifest.net/articles/2013/01/turn-on-hidpi-retina-mode-on-an-ordinary-mac.html and follow the instructions to turn on HiDPI mode options.

6. Re-boot. You will notice that the HiDPI modes offered by the OS Display preferences are stinking options, there is no 1080P natural scale factor option and the ones they offer make the screen shake and are too lo-res.

7. So go back into SwitchResX and you will now find a 1080P HiDPI option. Select that and then finally you have both UHD AND all the text and icons not being hideously small running even on a MAC Mini or other non-retina MAC (maybe much older models this won't work for, my MAC Mini is only a bit over a year old)

So wow even a non-retina, little old Mac Mini can drive it just fine! At least if it is fairly recent. In this case it was a 2012 model with Intel 4000 graphics. It should work at least as far back as the Intel 3000 chipped ones though. 

Well, so long as you didn't go to Mavericks! Hopefully they will hack Mavericks too (although apparently Apple now signs the code block so I don't know, hopefully Apple will unlock UHD support themselves, feels like they just want people to buy new machines though hmmmm). You can only do it at 30Hz though as for some reason Apple doesn't seem to have 60Hz working when paired with quite a few of the UHD monitors. Mosts current monitors need a special dual displays as one driving hack and with some screens it doesn't seem to work with Apple for some reason so you need to drop down to 30Hz.


----------

